
A review of the $10 Walmart phone–better than nothing, but not by much - chris-at
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/12/a-review-of-the-10-walmart-phone-better-than-nothing-but-not-by-much/
======
jaytaylor
Did I miss the part where they cover call quality?

